# Girls of Waterfest



## Bubba Jasinski (Nov 20, 2007)

let me see the girls of waterfest !


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Girls of Waterfest (Bubba Jasinski)*

whatever, you're still there.. look around oh and get me joes number.. tell him its eric


----------



## Bubba Jasinski (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Girls of Waterfest (DubsesdA3)*

jo jo is out and about on a bike....just look for him


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Girls of Waterfest (Bubba Jasinski)*

aight.. i just got home.. you guys gunna be there tomorrow or what?


----------



## Bubba Jasinski (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Girls of Waterfest (DubsesdA3)*

yeah well be here look for bikes on roofs and a blow up doll


----------



## darock8566 (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Girls of Waterfest (Bubba Jasinski)*

BUMP n e 1 wit pics?


----------



## 98blueb5 (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Girls of Waterfest (darock8566)*

i got video.


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: Girls of Waterfest (98blueb5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98blueb5* »_i got video.









in


----------



## bighauler1 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Girls of Waterfest (Bubba Jasinski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bubba Jasinski* »_let me see the girls of waterfest !

She is up there waiting for ya


----------



## leroy92 (Feb 11, 2008)

at least the the cars are good looking....


----------



## byrddub (Sep 9, 2004)

IB4TL


----------



## rmkonrad (Feb 16, 2006)

ummm i was hoping for the models... lol


----------



## das pui (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (rmkonrad)*

pervert


----------



## Oldskool16v (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (das pui)*

Bump...b/c this thread needs lots of pictures.


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (Oldskool16v)*

the uni and apr girls were beautiful...some nasty arse oettinger chick with boobydoo( thats when her stomach stix out more than her boobysdoo) was walkin around shirt roled up...YUCK!!!


----------



## andrewnp (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Girls of Waterfest (Bubba Jasinski)*

hahahaha i saw this first when i walked in. lookin at cars and said "keep an eye out for a hot thick chick on a bike" and friends finally realized what i meant and they started cracking up.


----------



## mk3aba20vt (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (08 passat turbo)*

HAHAHA i laughed so hard at that... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: (rmkonrad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rmkonrad* »_ummm i was hoping for the models... lol 

As you wish, enjoy!


----------



## alvin129 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: (BLSport)*


----------



## FastTurbo 2.0 (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (alvin129)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alvin129* »_









Al, that was worth it then huh.?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alvin129 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: (FastTurbo 2.0)*

You bet! My son kept saying "Setsee Setsee" and the girls were going nuts.







It was a fun time.


----------



## 1.8Twentieth (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (FastTurbo 2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastTurbo 2.0* »_
Al, that was worth it then huh.?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GoodTimesGone (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (1.8Twentieth)*

who has the pictures with the models and the mist sprinklers with the palm tree?


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (GoodTimesGone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoodTimesGone* »_who has the pictures with the models and the mist sprinklers with the palm tree?










yea..u freakin losers were acting like uve never seen a woman b4....almost hit 2 of u ...they r girls!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## rhodesman (Oct 11, 2003)

*Re: (08 passat turbo)*

wow the girls at WF sure have taken a nose dive.... hopefully someone will post up some girls actually worthy of gawking. =/


----------



## redinlady (Jun 11, 2007)

Ahh yes, the infamous "girls of waterfest" thread. Only to start arguments and another thread locked by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## NastyJettaNza (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (redinlady)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redinlady* »_Ahh yes, the infamous "girls of waterfest" thread. Only to start arguments and another thread locked by tomorrow afternoon.
























bad phone call returner shame on you.


----------



## NastyJettaNza (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (alvin129)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alvin129* »_









Blonde hmmm Vince Neil motley crue?


----------



## rmkonrad (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Girls of Waterfest (Bubba Jasinski)*


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (NastyJettaNza)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NastyJettaNza* »_















bad phone call returner shame on you.









x2


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

I just threw up and want my click back.


----------



## redinlady (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (NastyJettaNza)*

You didnt need a phone call. Should have either checked the track for me, or looked for a crazy girl in greasy a&& jeans and bathing suit top, running through the sprinklers yelling halleyluya


----------



## NastyJettaNza (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (redinlady)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi2OV* »_I just threw up and want my click back. 

you would hit it dont lie.

_Quote, originally posted by *redinlady* »_You didnt need a phone call. Should have either checked the track for me, or looked for a crazy girl in greasy a&& jeans and bathing suit top, running through the sprinklers yelling halleyluya









lady i was in the sprinklers a bunch i didnt see ya. you were like a ghost yoooooooo


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (NastyJettaNza)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NastyJettaNza* »_
lady i was in the sprinklers a bunch i didnt see ya. you were like a ghost yoooooooo

maybe when you were napping???


----------



## NastyJettaNza (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafCarre12* »_
maybe when you were napping???

airconditioning is so relaxing. oh btw that was the creepiest wake up i have ever had thanks.


----------



## 1point9turbo (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (NastyJettaNza)*

great thread, bubba... dam, theres so many more "girlfriends" there who were way better looking than any of the tuning company chicks...
...and that random chick on the bike!








haha..i think its also time to start the "foxes of waterfest" thread...


_Modified by 1point9turbo at 6:39 PM 7-20-2008_


----------



## builthatch (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: (1point9turbo)*

i saw a _few_ pretty girls, but...all in all, i only saw one that was really a zinger- some black girl in a pink shirt, with her significant other. she was gooOOooorgeous....


----------



## Bubba Jasinski (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (1point9turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1point9turbo* »_
haha..i think its also time to start the "foxes of waterfest" thread...

_Modified by 1point9turbo at 6:39 PM 7-20-2008_

ha ha x2 thats priceless


----------



## hondalover (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (1point9turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1point9turbo* »_great thread, bubba... dam, theres so many more "girlfriends" there who were way better looking than any of the tuning company chicks...
...and that random chick on the bike!








haha..i think its also time to start the "foxes of waterfest" thread...

_Modified by 1point9turbo at 6:39 PM 7-20-2008_

Thats a true story, some Dudes there have some real talent for GF's...


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: (hondalover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hondalover* »_
Thats a true story, some Dudes there have some real talent for GF's... 

Seriously. How do you guys convince your 9 and 10's that standing in a 100 degree parking lot with no shade looking at Volkswagens is a good idea?


----------



## Bubba Jasinski (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (Mabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mabe* »_
Seriously. How do you guys convince your 9 and 10's that standing in a 100 degree parking lot with no shade looking at Volkswagens is a good idea? 

you BRIBE !


----------



## BkzTim88 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (Mabe)*

I have soo much more better pix of the girls = ]


----------



## Dreizehn (Nov 2, 2005)

haha
That blonde chick and the fake-boobed chick from Unitronic came out of nowhere and did a drive-by on me with their waterguns.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (BkzTim88)*

I saw some guy creeping out on the stands by the track taking pictures with this hardcore telescopic camera, so he should post up.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Dreizehn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dreizehn* »_haha
That blonde chick and the fake-boobed chick from Unitronic came out of nowhere and did a drive-by on me with their waterguns.
















If I can touch em, they're real. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## im26e2d8u (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafCarre12* »_
Quote, originally posted by » 
Seriously. How do you guys convince your 9 and 10's that standing in a 100 degree parking lot with no shade looking at Volkswagens is a good idea? 

I lied and told her I was taking her to the beach


----------



## NastyJettaNza (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafCarre12* »_
If I can touch em, they're real. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

troof


----------



## 01Jet GLX (Sep 1, 2004)

Sorry man there were only a few really hot chicks there this year....last year i can recall lots of sponser girls there very hot looking and friendly...the chicks with the black bikini tops were not very friendly and kinda wanna be last minute lets see who we can get kinda chicks...i saw Milfs better than them this year...


----------



## NastyJettaNza (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (01Jet GLX)*

Hooooray for milfs nothing says i am easy like a kid.


----------



## antwon8976 (May 27, 2007)

*Re: (NastyJettaNza)*




_Modified by antwon8976 at 5:31 PM 7-20-2008_


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (1point9turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1point9turbo* »_great thread, bubba... dam, theres so many more "girlfriends" there who were way better looking than any of the tuning company chicks...


QFT


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (mrreet)*










my boy jerome.


----------



## antwon8976 (May 27, 2007)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*

Here are 2 more of the REVO girl


----------



## 2002_Turbo (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (antwon8976)*

moar revo girl


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (Mabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mabe* »_
Seriously. How do you guys convince your 9 and 10's that standing in a 100 degree parking lot with no shade looking at Volkswagens is a good idea? 

i told my wife i would give her amazing sex for a week







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...and that i would take her on vaca in august


----------



## tosser (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (08 passat turbo)*

my gf actually likes shows. she helps me clean the car too. 
keeper status.


----------



## aa_and_ht (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: (Vanilla Ice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vanilla Ice* »_my gf actually likes shows. she helps me clean the car too. 
keeper status.


Same.
She did most of the painters tape too.


----------



## NastyJettaNza (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (08 passat turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08 passat turbo* »_
*i told my wife i would give her amazing sex for a week *







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...and that i would take her on vaca in august









well right off the bat you lied to her how could you man.

by the way revo chick up ther ein yellow has a beautiful belly


----------



## danecoacci (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_









my boy jerome.

that blonde had cute little cheekies sticking out


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh god. The REVO chick is the only _decent_ looking one.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (v2.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v2.* »_Oh god. The REVO chick is the only _decent_ looking one.

agreed


----------



## flatblackcorrado (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (v2.)*

here ya go


----------



## 81rabbit (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (antwon8976)*


_Quote, originally posted by *antwon8976* »_Here are 2 more of the REVO girl




by far my favorite girl there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## infamous20V (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *One Gray GLI* »_I saw some guy creeping out on the stands by the track taking pictures with this hardcore telescopic camera, so he should post up.









lulz did he have a funny hair cut and orange shoes?



































i think imight know who that was


----------



## Matty 20VT (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *One Gray GLI* »_I saw some guy creeping out on the stands by the track taking pictures with this hardcore telescopic camera, so he should post up.









x2, that guy was right in front of me. Black hat and glasses


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (flatblackcorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flatblackcorrado* »_here ya go









Hottest one!


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: (81rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *81rabbit* »_
by far my favorite girl there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

cougar !!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dreizehn (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_









my boy jerome.


That was the blonde slore that sprayed me! I don't think she a spoke a word of english, either.







I could be wrong...


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

I went to the shore instead glad to see I made the right choice


----------



## hondalover (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Mabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mabe* »_
Seriously. How do you guys convince your 9 and 10's that standing in a 100 degree parking lot with no shade looking at Volkswagens is a good idea? 

And on top of that you have them cleaning your car for the show! I envy you dudes..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Durbo20vT (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (danecoacci)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danecoacci* »_
that blonde had cute little cheekies sticking out

best ass of show ftw...


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

Models? Still waiting to see some...


----------



## absolutky (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: (Durbo20vT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Durbo20vT* »_
best ass of show ftw...

I would have to agree








And just to prove our point








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hondalover (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (danecoacci)*

And the one brunette had something else sticking out...


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

Cottage cheese FTL! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## builthatch (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*

you guys have to raise your standards here...sheesh!


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (builthatch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *builthatch* »_you guys have to raise your standards here...sheesh!

and im suuuure if she wanted 2 bone u...u would just turn her down...gimme a break!!! no shes not perfect...but what woman is?


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (08 passat turbo)*

i dont know i find alot of people on this site either loving girls with muffin tops hanging out their jeans or some girl with nutting but bones. Bones hurt my pelvis hard body...


----------



## footose_reloaded (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*

http://forums.generationdub.co...24610


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: (footose_reloaded)*


----------



## lithiumfox (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## VicDub (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Girls of Waterfest (Bubba Jasinski)*

ummm yeah, if those are the "girls of waterfest"....YIKES!!!...with that much silicone, nobody would ever need gasket sealer again...lol...my internet should be hooked up tonite, and i'll post some "girls of waterfest" on here...real girls...oh and if any boyfreinds get offended by me having a pic of their gf up here...lighten up, or have her wear more clothes...


----------



## Dreizehn (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: Girls of Waterfest (VicDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VicDub* »_ummm yeah, if those are the "girls of waterfest"....YIKES!!!...with that much silicone, nobody would ever need gasket sealer again...lol...my internet should be hooked up tonite, and i'll post some "girls of waterfest" on here...real girls...oh and if any boyfreinds get offended by me having a pic of their gf up here...lighten up, or have her wear more clothes...










I don't know what's worse. Dissing a bunch of slores (which we all know dress like that for attention/pictures and don't care about cellulite etc) or being a creep and taking pics of other dude's girl's.


----------



## !millertime (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Girls of Waterfest (Dreizehn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dreizehn* »_
being a creep and taking pics of other dude's girl's.
















cosign.
let's see who's the first creep and posts a butt/crotch/chest shot of some random girl without her knowing it.


----------



## AudiKid66 (Jun 3, 2007)

lmao lets see some.. haha


----------



## VicDub (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Girls of Waterfest (Dreizehn)*

<------100% GUILTY..................right here...lol..hey..here's a hint............THEY R ASKING FOR IT!!!...DUUUH....


----------



## Dreizehn (Nov 2, 2005)

Best girl of the show.


----------



## BMP.:R32Murse (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: Girls of Waterfest (!millertime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *!millertime* »_
cosign.
let's see who's the first creep and posts a butt/crotch/chest shot of some random girl without her knowing it.

You can call this creepy but I dont think so.......my buddy got some rollin shots of some dumps...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ghd9OqWKMI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by BMP.:R32Murse at 10:37 AM 7-21-2008_


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Girls of Waterfest (BMP.:R32Murse)*

I guess everyone missed the girl at the Falken booth? She was definitely the best looking girl there imo... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VicDub (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Girls of Waterfest (Oh_My_VR6)*

EEEEEEEEEEEEWWWW...she looked liek one of the fembots from the austin powers movie...lol...


----------



## BoostyTSi (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Girls of Waterfest (VicDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VicDub* »_EEEEEEEEEEEEWWWW...she looked liek one of the fembots from the austin powers movie...lol...

lol
I dont know but I think the girls at the PAS magazine booth were the best


----------



## footose_reloaded (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Girls of Waterfest (BoostyTSi)*


_Quote »_I dont know but I think the girls at the PAS magazine booth were the best 

Agree'd


----------



## Durbo20vT (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Girls of Waterfest (Oh_My_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oh_My_VR6* »_I guess everyone missed the girl at the Falken booth? She was definitely the best looking girl there imo... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

we had a good chuckle with her... until my friend told her that her autographed poster is going to have white spots on it later on in the evening.
then it was friggin hillarious


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Girls of Waterfest (footose_reloaded)*

I must have missed them, i was stuck in a booth all day... (punchmeinthefaceicon) http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## BoostyTSi (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Girls of Waterfest (Durbo20vT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Durbo20vT* »_
we had a good chuckle with her... until my friend told her that her autographed poster is going to have white spots on it later on in the evening.
then it was friggin hillarious









NO WAY! someone actually said that to her? was he drunk? omg i dont even know if id have a comeback to that haha id be like im going to go over there and throw up about something else


----------



## Durbo20vT (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Girls of Waterfest (BoostyTSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostyTSi* »_
NO WAY! someone actually said that to her? was he drunk? omg i dont even know if id have a comeback to that haha id be like im going to go over there and throw up about something else

i dont think he was... hahaha


----------



## BoostyTSi (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Girls of Waterfest (Durbo20vT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Durbo20vT* »_
i dont think he was... hahaha

lol thats awesome


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: Girls of Waterfest (BoostyTSi)*

i got a poster from that girl... she was very dumb...


----------



## Jettatuuuurbo (May 27, 2002)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaultpsu* »_Models? Still waiting to see some... 


u call these models???
lol... riiiiight http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Sorry... either you guys who are taking the pics are pathetic or the girls are getting more and more pathetic as the years go on..
someone needs to step their game up regardless..


----------



## CuCo33 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (Jettatuuuurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettatuuuurbo* »_
u call these models???
lol... riiiiight http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Sorry... either you guys who are taking the pics are pathetic or the girls are getting more and more pathetic as the years go on..
someone needs to step their game up regardless..
















I take it you haven't seen any of the nudespeed girls from a few years back yet...


----------



## mike_04jetta (Feb 10, 2005)

*FV-QR*









pure jersey class.


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mike_04jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike_04jetta* »_








pure jersey class.

Surprised no one yelled "skanks!" (Jersey humor)
You can tell these girls are trying hard to keep those bellies sucked in!!


----------



## kleckers69 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Girls of Waterfest (BoostyTSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostyTSi* »_
NO WAY! someone actually said that to her? was he drunk? omg i dont even know if id have a comeback to that haha id be like im going to go over there and throw up about something else

LOL we were joking with her all day about people using the poster for bating purposes.. Lacie was her name and she was a hoot... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Durbo20vT (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vaultpsu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaultpsu* »_
Surprised no one yelled "skanks!" (Jersey humor)


ohh i know for a fact someone did...


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Durbo20vT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Durbo20vT* »_
ohh i know for a fact someone did...









I thought the Jersey jokes we see on the internet were exaggerated a bit until I actually spent some time there... I have never seen so many blowouts and popped collars in my life! JAGERBOMBS!


----------



## Dreizehn (Nov 2, 2005)

Falken booth conversation:
Guy: Hi, does that poster come with your number?
Model's boyfriend: Yeah, 1800-phuck-you
Model: :laughing:
Guy: FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP on that poster tonight!


----------



## Durbo20vT (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Dreizehn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dreizehn* »_Falken booth conversation:
Guy: Hi, does that poster come with your number?
Model's boyfriend: Yeah, 1800-phuck-you
Model: :laughing:
Guy: FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP on that poster tonight!

















that's sorta how it went


----------



## BoostyTSi (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (Dreizehn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dreizehn* »_Falken booth conversation:
Guy: Hi, does that poster come with your number?
Model's boyfriend: Yeah, 1800-phuck-you
Model: :laughing:
Guy: FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP on that poster tonight!

















hahaha
I probably heard this one 20 times this weekend
"Does this magazine come with your phone number?" followed by the Oh-I'm-so-original-and-witty smirk


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vaultpsu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaultpsu* »_
I thought the Jersey jokes we see on the internet were exaggerated a bit until I actually spent some time there... I have never seen so many blowouts and popped collars in my life! JAGERBOMBS!

thats funny, i didnt see not 1 popped collar nor blow out while i was there. hell i barely even see them on a regular basis and i live in jersey


----------



## Dreizehn (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (chris08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris08* »_
thats funny, i didnt see not 1 popped collar nor blow out while i was there. hell i barely even see them on a regular basis and i live in jersey










Try leaving your house sometime.


----------



## linux_guy (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: (absolutky)*

Daddy Likes


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (chris08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris08* »_
thats funny, i didnt see not 1 popped collar nor blow out while i was there. hell i barely even see them on a regular basis and i live in jersey









I worked the booth at TMTuning, we had quite a few up there!! 
There's nothing wrong it at all, it gives Jersey character! I even saw a few guys yell "Jagerbombs" and "Skanks" to a group of guys and they laughed about it! Good times!


----------



## Coogi (May 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vaultpsu)*

I asked those girls if i can get them pregnant


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Coogi)*

subscribed


----------



## Jettatuuuurbo (May 27, 2002)

*Re: (CuCo33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CuCo33* »_
I take it you haven't seen any of the nudespeed girls from a few years back yet...









Actually I have and they are pathetic as well.. But then again its really up to the standards of the people judging them.. 
To each his own... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dreizehn (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Coogi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Coogi* »_I asked those girls if i can get them pregnant









As long as you weren't the stringy-haired dude with the "I make great babies" shirt on, you're good.


----------



## Durbo20vT (Apr 30, 2006)

pics courtesy of azzkickr... 


_Modified by Durbo20vT at 2:13 PM 7-21-2008_


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

I <3 BOOBS


----------



## Coogi (May 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Dreizehn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dreizehn* »_
As long as you weren't the stringy-haired dude with the "I make great babies" shirt on, you're good.


nah that wasnt me,these stupid bitches actually laughed,and they didnt speak english,atleast i heard them talk weird


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Dreizehn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dreizehn* »_

Try leaving your house sometime.









i actually am barely ever home, but the guidos usually stick to their night clubbin and bar hopping. or the malls and diners at 3am. 
besides that you dont see too many. 
and i'm sure there was some at waterfest but i didnt see any, meaning there probably want enough to make a stereotypical NJ comment about it.


----------



## Dutchsider (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (chris08)*

wrong
I spotted at least 15-20


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (chris08)*

wow. another quality turn out of models.
is there like, a $0.99 bin that they pick these girls from?

i can't believe i missed waterfest this year


----------



## twopointnj (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (Durbo20vT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Durbo20vT* »_








pics courtesy of azzkickr... 

_Modified by Durbo20vT at 2:13 PM 7-21-2008_

high res pics?


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Dutchsider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dutchsider* »_wrong
I spotted at least 15-20

out of how many thousand people. 
you fail at making a point


----------



## Durbo20vT (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (twopointnj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twopointnj* »_
high res pics?

I'll try and get it from the guy who took the pics... they are not mine


----------



## infamous20V (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (Durbo20vT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Durbo20vT* »_
I'll try and get it from the guy who took the pics... they are not mine

yeh okay


----------



## twopointnj (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (Durbo20vT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Durbo20vT* »_
I'll try and get it from the guy who took the pics... they are not mine

cool thanks


----------



## builthatch (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (chris08)*

i didn't see many dudes that could be characterized like that either, i agree. I was in a booth all day and it's my job to watch people and interface with them. That 'style' is relegated to southeastern PA (philadelphia and 'burbs) and whomever migrates to the central/northern NJ coast/beach from southeastern PA and the islands of NY. Really, it's passe.

What i did notice is _alot_ more people within certain ethnic groups than in the past. Black, hispanic....alot of russians too. 

_Quote, originally posted by *CuCo33* »_
I take it you haven't seen any of the nudespeed girls from a few years back yet...

















ehh? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
i also remember two rail thin blondes creeping around with tall shoes and long string legs and no body shape.
i'm sticking to my guns on this one- the prettiest girl of the show was the black girl in the pink shirt. she was just plain dope...and clothed respectably. her boyfriend scored big with her http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by builthatch at 2:39 PM 7-21-2008_


----------



## Durbo20vT (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (infamous20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infamous20V* »_
yeh okay























they arent lol. i havent got pics off my camera yet. if i did, the fail thread would be full of pics haha


----------



## BkzTim88 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (builthatch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *builthatch* »_
What i did notice is _alot_ more people within certain ethnic groups than in the past. Black, hispanic....alot of russians too. 


Russian Prides Dudeskies http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## builthatch (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (BkzTim88)*

íåïðèêàñàåìûé http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit- ack...hmm, i thought zeroforum handled those characters? i guess not ; )


_Modified by builthatch at 3:01 PM 7-21-2008_


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (builthatch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *builthatch* »_i'm sticking to my guns on this one- the prettiest girl of the show was *the black girl* in the pink shirt. she was just plain dope...and clothed respectably. her boyfriend scored big with her http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


*Racist*.
why'd you have to point out that she was black?
why didn't you say.. "the tall girl in the pink shirt" or "the girl with the white dress and pink shirt" ?


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

subscribed
looked like a decent turnout


----------



## BkzTim88 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Dr. Shakalu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Shakalu* »_
*Racist*.
why'd you have to point out that she was black?
why didn't you say.. "the tall girl in the pink shirt" or "the girl with the white dress and pink shirt" ?


I hope that was a joke and you dont take things THAT seriously


----------



## latinWolf (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (builthatch)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for the nudespeed blonde on the right







damn all you playboys must only dating super models......


----------



## German Toys (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (latinWolf)*


----------



## AudiKid66 (Jun 3, 2007)

jersey is full of all guidos but thank god the majority are up north all winter and only migrate down here by me in the summer.. try going to sleeside on any weekend in the summer... all you will see if *** @ss gudio b*tches.... as far as the girls at this show...if i was lucky i saw maybe 10 hot girls....and as far as the girl in the falken booth..her boyfriend wasn't there don't even think she had a bf....it was one of the falken dudes prob...that said 1-800-phuck-you or whatever


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (AudiKid66)*








i'm not even going to start i just got done in another thread. 
there are not that many guidos. it just seems like there is a lot because they all flock to one place at once, like the club, or seaside.


----------



## !millertime (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (chris08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris08* »_







i'm not even going to start i just got done in another thread. 
there are not that many guidos. it just seems like there is a lot because they all flock to one place at once, like the club, or seaside. 

i think you are misunderstanding the guido comments. 
in terms of guidos, your state has an overwhelming abundance compared to say, PA, MD, DE, or the rest of the country.


----------



## AudiKid66 (Jun 3, 2007)

trust me man i live 15 minutes from the most guido filled place in the summer.. sleeeside.. its mostly new yorkers and north jersey that are the guidos..i agree but all these dumass bennies come "down the shore" (what everyone that doesn't live here calls it " tha shore") and then it looks like we are overly populated with these ragin homos


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BkzTim88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BkzTim88* »_
I hope that was a joke and you dont take things THAT seriously 

???
Racism is actually quite serious and should not be taken lightly imho.


----------



## !millertime (May 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Dr. Shakalu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Shakalu* »_
???
Racism is actually quite serious and should not be taken lightly imho.

lol.


----------



## BoostyTSi (May 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Dr. Shakalu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Shakalu* »_
???
Racism is actually quite serious and should not be taken lightly imho.

True but nobody said anything racist


----------



## Durbo20vT (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (AudiKid66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiKid66* »_if i was lucky i saw maybe 10 hot girls....and as far as the girl in the falken booth..her boyfriend wasn't there don't even think she had a bf....it was one of the falken dudes prob...that said 1-800-phuck-you or whatever

that wasnt how it went, and the dude didnt say it... 
nothing like going to waterfest in search for hot girls. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif no wonder you were let down.


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (latinWolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *latinWolf* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for the nudespeed blonde on the right







damn all you playboys must only dating super models......









My girlfriend is a model, a real one though. As a matter of fact she is modeling retardely expensive bikinis on South Beach as I type!


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (AudiKid66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiKid66* »_trust me man i live 15 minutes from the most guido filled place in the summer.. sleeeside.. its mostly new yorkers and north jersey that are the guidos..i agree but all these dumass bennies come "down the shore" (what everyone that doesn't live here calls it " tha shore") and then it looks like we are overly populated with these ragin homos

i live in your so called north jersey guido filled area and believe me i barely ever see any.
i can however say i live right by Bliss and you can see the guidos flock there if i am driving past and i am one of the people who come "down the shore" and i know what you mean how they are all there bc they flock all together to make it seem like there is so many of them. but if you put together the ratio of how many people are in the state its really not that bad. they do basically stick to seaside which is why i do not go there its as simple as that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 24v256 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (German Toys)*

more of this sexy beast









_Quote, originally posted by *German Toys* »_


----------



## Durbo20vT (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vaultpsu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaultpsu* »_As a matter of fact she is modeling retardely expensive bikinis on South Beach as I type!









ouch.


----------



## orly22 (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (24v256)*

this ish is too funny. I love how people act like NJ is all guidos. Those of us who live here know that there really aren't that many.


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

I'll bring her to H2O and make her wash my car in a bikini....



_Modified by vaultpsu at 7:28 PM 7-21-2008_


----------



## BoostyTSi (May 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vaultpsu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaultpsu* »_
My girlfriend is a model, a real one though. As a matter of fact she is modeling retardely expensive bikinis on South Beach as I type!









Thats cool for her. but what do you mean by a real one???


----------



## Durbo20vT (Apr 30, 2006)

im assuming anorexic? lol


----------



## AudiKid66 (Jun 3, 2007)

real as in all natural.. or real as in implying all the girls at waterfest were "fake" models as in like a joke....


----------



## BoostyTSi (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (AudiKid66)*

lol well thanks, i was one of those girls


----------



## Dreizehn (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: (Durbo20vT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Durbo20vT* »_im assuming anorexic? lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (BoostyTSi)*

i agree with the "you should not be going to waterfest to look for girls" but everyone has to admit that cute girls attract every guy towards your booth. i had the tent directly accross from the 4 UNI girls i had the United Grey REVO GTI in the Douglas tent
Cute girls = smart marketing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:50 PM 7-21-2008_


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostyTSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostyTSi* »_
Thats cool for her. but what do you mean by a real one???

Modeling is an industry. There are standards that go with the industry. There is different types of modeling too, the lowest being promotional modeling, which is what goes on at the car show, the middle ground being runway and fashion, and the top being editorial and magazine print. 
Overall modeling is a sucky and brutal industry, and a lot of girls in it are just plain mean. My girl is pretty much out of it, as its stressful, but she does certain runway stuff during swim week and other fashion weeks. 
I've had to deal with 100's of runway shows and photoshoots over the last few years with her... bleh. And even at those events, you still find some douchebag guys who think they do whatever, say whatever... talk about stressful. 
As far as real models, the standard is 5'9" or taller (sounds weird, but true) and defined features (body shape). Only 1 or 2 of those girls could pass for a real model (as a profession).


----------



## AudiKid66 (Jun 3, 2007)

agreeedddd! boostytsi- which girl were you.. what booth?


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (BoostyTSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostyTSi* »_lol well thanks, i was one of those girls

I have no clue which girl you were, but I think you missed the point of real model. I'm talking about the biotches that do it full time for a living, starving themselves and doing tons of coke to stay skinny, cramming themselves in a Miami or NY apt with 10 other models and giving up all diginity to some douchebag promoter (ie sleeping with them) just to get there face in a magazine. 
Lucky for me, my GF isn't one of those types and is almost out of the industry. And she def usually eats more than I do!

You do modeling on the side, that doesnt count!! You have other skills to pay the bills!


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vaultpsu)*

^^^^
Nice effort on using your education of the modeling industry as a ruse to make it 110% clear to everyone that you date a "model".
But yes, agreed... carshow models = semi-decent girls that the promoter's friend of a friend knew and offered 50 bucks for the day to dress like a whore and sit on car hoods.


----------



## builthatch (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Dr. Shakalu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Shakalu* »_
*Racist*.
why'd you have to point out that she was black?
why didn't you say.. "the tall girl in the pink shirt" or "the girl with the white dress and pink shirt" ?


ok, i'll bite...
because she was...hmm...uhh...black? wtf
pretty simple math for a dr. to be confused.
if she was tan, i'd say tan, if she was a redhead with freckles, i'd say that...she was a black girl...and she was gorgeous. her skin color was a distinctive feature.
what do you prefer i call her? i know i know...african american. well guess what? it'd be ignorant to assume she's either of the two. she could be haitian. she could be dominican. who knows.
you obviously are extremely misinformed if you think i am maliciously racist. 
i strongly suggest you edit that slanderous comment.


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hands down the hottest & most natural girl at waterfest.....








































Giddy Up Cow Girls!!


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_^^^^
Nice effort on using your education of the modeling industry as a ruse to make it 110% clear to everyone that you date a "model".
But yes, agreed... carshow models = semi-decent girls that the promoter's friend of a friend knew and offered 50 bucks for the day to dress like a whore and sit on car hoods.

Thanks, haha! I'm proud of her!








I was just subjected to the asshatery that is modeling in the early part of our relationship and was not a fan! It really is stressful for the both us! 
I went to some car shows in South Florida when I lived there that used models in a classy way to promote the show. They even did a little fashion show amidst the cars showing. It was pretty damn tasteful and great to watch. Not sure if that will ever come to WF, but would be cool if it did!


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (builthatch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *builthatch* »_ if she was a redhead with freckles, i'd say that...

That she was a GINGER? lol

On a side note, can someone post a picture of the black girl in the pink shirt? I think I missed her.


----------



## 2u4uR32 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vaultpsu)*

Got 1 .. now who`s got pics of the famous Falken Girl


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (2u4uR32)*

oh, man...is that slag in the purple pickin her nose with her thumb?


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

^^ she was beside our booth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
She seemed nice too, as a person.


----------



## BoostyTSi (May 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vaultpsu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaultpsu* »_
Modeling is an industry. There are standards that go with the industry. There is different types of modeling too, the lowest being promotional modeling, which is what goes on at the car show, the middle ground being runway and fashion, and the top being editorial and magazine print. 
Overall modeling is a sucky and brutal industry, and a lot of girls in it are just plain mean. My girl is pretty much out of it, as its stressful, but she does certain runway stuff during swim week and other fashion weeks. 
I've had to deal with 100's of runway shows and photoshoots over the last few years with her... bleh. And even at those events, you still find some douchebag guys who think they do whatever, say whatever... talk about stressful. 
As far as real models, the standard is 5'9" or taller (sounds weird, but true) and defined features (body shape). Only 1 or 2 of those girls could pass for a real model (as a profession).


I think you should learn your facts man. There aren't higher and lower models like your saying, just different girls for different types of marketing uses. If your marketing to sell couture clothing to rich women you need a tall, lanky skeleton, if your trying to sell something to men you need a hot chick with curves, if your marketing for fitness you need a girl thats cut and curvy. Its not how good or bad of a model you are its what look you have. I do mostly promotional because there is decent money as far as part time work goes (I have a "real" full time job too as a tool designer) and because I enjoy doing stuff at race events since I go to them all the time anyway. It also, in my experience so far, has the best networking opportunities. I've met some of the most amazing people and had some opportunities that I would have never gotten to do other wise through promotions. Every promotion I've done I've made at least one very useful connection. Now I'd love to do runway just because I enjoy performing but im 5'6 and I'm not a stick, so I'll probably never get the chance, but Im not disappointed because high fashion clothing isnt really my deal, im not a girly girl.
And I do consider doing promotions and doing magazines real modeling and a profession for me.
Im sure your girlfriend is awesome but dont sit there and knock all these other girls that youve never talked to. We might look "fake" to you but thats how we dress for our work because that's what the general market we are catering to wants. Pretty much every other day I dont wear any make up nor do i need it, but I take my modeling work seriously and dress/look the part because thats what im getting paid to do. Do I think import/promo modeling is cheesy? Of course! But its a very good marketing tool, easy, pays well, a lot of fun to do and I get to see that I made some 6 year old kids day because I posed for a picture with him. Oh and not to mention I get to meet all the people behind the scenes that run magazines, tv channels, car companies (I have people in Audi interested in possibly getting me a place in the technology or marketing dept of the company all because I met them at Limerock and they like that I could speak well, am intelligent in engineering, know a lot about tuning and modding cars, and saw that Im extremely ambitious so I'd be a perfect candidate). So go ahead and keep tell me that promotional modeling is not real and that if I were a better model I'd be some tyrant designer's bicth on the runway right now. 


_Modified by BoostyTSi at 1:28 PM 7-21-2008_


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostyTSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostyTSi* »_
I think you should learn your facts man. There aren't higher and lower models like your saying, just different girls for different types of marketing uses. If your marketing to sell couture clothing to rich women you need a tall, lanky skeleton, if your trying to sell something to men you need a hot chick with curves, if your marketing for fitness you need a girl thats cut and curvy. Its not how good or bad of a model you are its what look you have. I do mostly promotional because there is decent money as far as part time work goes (I have a "real" full time job too as a tool designer) and because I enjoy doing stuff at race events since I go to them all the time anyway. It also, in my experience so far, has the best networking opportunities. I've met some of the most amazing people and had some opportunities that I would have never gotten to do other wise through promotions. Every promotion I've done I've made at least one very useful connection. Now I'd love to do runway just because I enjoy performing but im 5'6 and I'm not a stick, so I'll probably never get the chance, but Im not disappointed because high fashion clothing isnt really my deal, im not a girly girl.
And I do consider doing promotions and doing magazines real modeling and a profession for me.
Im sure your girlfriend is awesome but dont sit there and knock all these other girls that youve never talked to. We might look "fake" to you but thats how we dress for our work because that's what the general market we are catering to wants. Pretty much every other day I dont wear any make up nor do i need it, but I take my modeling work seriously and dress/look the part because thats what im getting paid to do. Do I think import/promo modeling is cheesy? Of course! But its a very good marketing tool, easy, pays well, a lot of fun to do and I get to see that I made some 6 year old kids day because I posed for a picture with him. Oh and not to mention I get to meet all the people behind the scenes that run magazines, tv channels, car companies (I have people in Audi interested in possibly getting me a place in the technology or marketing dept of the company all because I met them at Limerock and they like that I could speak well, am intelligent in engineering, know a lot about tuning and modding cars, and saw that Im extremely ambitious so I'd be a perfect candidate). So go ahead and keep tell me that promotional modeling is not real and that if I were a better model I'd be tyrant designer's bicth on the runway right now. 

Cool.


----------



## BoostyTSi (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaultpsu* »_
I have no clue which girl you were, but I think you missed the point of real model. I'm talking about the biotches that do it full time for a living, starving themselves and doing tons of coke to stay skinny, cramming themselves in a Miami or NY apt with 10 other models and giving up all diginity to some douchebag promoter (ie sleeping with them) just to get there face in a magazine. 
Lucky for me, my GF isn't one of those types and is almost out of the industry. And she def usually eats more than I do!

You do modeling on the side, that doesnt count!! You have other skills to pay the bills! 

Lol ok well sorry about the rant above i just saw this now. I thought you were dissing me. 
Well yeah but what I do I still consider real modeling, and if i could find steady enough work other than weekend gigs I'd love to do it full time. And I am crazy about my diet (still eat though) and I work out 6 days a week. not a crazy coke-whore though. But yeah its not that they are real models and we arent, its that they are couture, its different. I wouldnt want to have that lifestyle either and Im glad your gf isnt like that.


----------



## BoostyTSi (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (AudiKid66)*

PASMAG, the other girl, not the one higher up on this page.
http://www.modelmayhem.com/christinedart


----------



## AudiKid66 (Jun 3, 2007)

dont remmeber seeing you..


----------



## footose_reloaded (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*

She was in our Pasmag booth. Same girl I posted earlier in the fountains.
and BoostedTSI is really nice too. both in PASMAG booth, and both the hottest at the show IMO.







And they actually can hold conversations! At least thats what we found out at dinner!


----------



## BoostyTSi (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (footose_reloaded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *footose_reloaded* »_She was in our Pasmag booth. Same girl I posted earlier in the fountains.
and BoostedTSI is really nice too. both in PASMAG booth, and both the hottest at the show IMO.







And they actually can hold conversations! At least thats what we found out at dinner!

im not the one you posted in the fountain, that was kara! haha
Your the one I kept calling a hater right? The paramedic? What was your first name again? Sorry I'm bad with names


----------



## Durbo20vT (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (BoostyTSi)*

well said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (BoostyTSi)*

modelmayhem is the biggest crock of **** and is the laughing stock of the industry. It lets any girl who can make a myspace page be a "real model".
Look dude, I'm glad your boyfriend thinks you can be a model and I'm also glad he took some sweet pics of you wearing a fur coat and a cowboy hat with his brand new D40 but that doesn't make you a model. It's a step above glamourshots.
And if you come back saying you are represented, tell me what firm it is and how much you pay them to do it because unless you weren't literally signed by someone and are being paid, you are "represented" by a BS agency who preys on girls who want to make it big.
(edit/) And I'm not trying to be a dick here, but I'm pretty adamant on calling a spade a spade.


_Modified by Joey Russo at 1:32 PM 7-21-2008_


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (BoostyTSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostyTSi* »_
Lol ok well sorry about the rant above i just saw this now. I thought you were dissing me. 
Well yeah but what I do I still consider real modeling, and if i could find steady enough work other than weekend gigs I'd love to do it full time. And I am crazy about my diet (still eat though) and I work out 6 days a week. not a crazy coke-whore though. But yeah its not that they are real models and we arent, its that they are couture, its different. I wouldnt want to have that lifestyle either and Im glad your gf isnt like that.

Real model was a bad choice of words, but yes I was being specific to couture (ie those stupid modeling reality shows on TV). 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to you. I was beside you in the TMTuning booth the whole time - sweating like crazy. I have the "Rare TT" with the red interior that was parked behind/beside your booth. 
And http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for being more than just another pretty face!


----------



## BoostyTSi (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*

I'm not the girl in the cowboy outfit, bro. My boyfriend has nothing to do with any of this, he doesn't give two shts whether I model or not.
I was hired by Performance Auto and Sound Magazine for this event. Every model and photographer (other than those that dont shoot models) I know and have met has a model mayhem page. You really can't disagree with free portfolio hosting and networking (though 90% of those on there are just sleezeballs - you really do have to sift). I got the job for this weekend through MM. I also modeled for SCCA and was on SPEED channel through MM. Oh and will be in Transworld Motocross magazine next month - another job I got through MM. I guess that makes me not a real model though.
edit: Though I haven't signed the contract yet (going tomorrow and going to read the fine print carefully because im not an idiot), I also just got accepted into an agency in Boston called Talent, if you must know, and they do not make their models, actors, and musicians _pay_ to be a part of it. And not just anyone can walk in and sign up, they hosted a casting call, 45 girls showed up, 13 got accepted. I will only join an agency in MA, not CT where I live, as MA agencies aren't allowed to be exclusively binding. If they were, I'd have no interested in being represented. 


_Modified by BoostyTSi at 1:47 PM 7-21-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (BoostyTSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostyTSi* »_I'm not the girl in the cowboy outfit, bro. My boyfriend has nothing to do with any of this, he doesn't give two shts whether I model or not.
I was hired by Performance Auto and Sound Magazine for this event. Every model and photographer (other than those that dont shoot models) I know and have met has a model mayhem page. You really can't disagree with free portfolio hosting and networking (though 90% of those on there are just sleezeballs - you really do have to sift). I got the job for this weekend through MM. I also modeled for SCCA and was on SPEED channel through MM. Oh and will be in Transworld Motocross magazine next month - another job I got through MM. I guess that makes me not a real model though.

damn wish i was on speed channel...i would deff tivo that


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
damn wish i was on speed channel...i would deff tivo that









Speed channel still carry Top Gear? Best show ever!


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (BoostyTSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostyTSi* »_I'm not the girl in the cowboy outfit, bro. 

Thats my cowgirl!! ha


----------



## BoostyTSi (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*

No I havent seen it on there in forever. During certain seasons they have this show called Street Tuner Challenge now, I love it. Different tuner companies compete on it and they are each given a different platform and they have to modify it so it does well in road racing, 1/4 mi, and.... show maybe? I don't remember all the categories they're judged in. They had the guys from Skunk2 racing last seaon and they put together this badass flat black evo. It was sick but they didnt win


----------



## UrSeRiOuS (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Durbo20vT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Durbo20vT* »_
























pics courtesy of azzkickr... 

_Modified by Durbo20vT at 2:13 PM 7-21-2008_
TY from Iraq. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GoodTimesGone (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (UrSeRiOuS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UrSeRiOuS* »_TY from Iraq. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

need some in high res


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (BoostyTSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostyTSi* »_No I havent seen it on there in forever. During certain seasons they have this show called Street Tuner Challenge now, I love it. Different tuner companies compete on it and they are each given a different platform and they have to modify it so it does well in road racing, 1/4 mi, and.... show maybe? I don't remember all the categories they're judged in. They had the guys from Skunk2 racing last seaon and they put together this badass flat black evo. It was sick but they didnt win

I've seen it. I only like it when they have a certain amount of Euro content... 
On a side note, my girl modeled for Makes and Model before at this show (which was insane). http://www.palmbeachsupercarwe...id=53
If you want to do some cool car modeling, you should submit on their website and see what they say. Worst they can say is no! They pay retardedly well too. http://www.makesandmodels.com/models.php


----------



## BoostyTSi (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaultpsu* »_
I've seen it. I only like it when they have a certain amount of Euro content... 
On a side note, my girl modeled for Makes and Model before at this show (which was insane). http://www.palmbeachsupercarwe...id=53
If you want to do some cool car modeling, you should submit on their website and see what they say. Worst they can say is no! They pay retardedly well too. http://www.makesandmodels.com/models.php

Ah, well as much as I like Euros, I'm more of a Mitsu/Nissan enthusiast myself
Thanks!
I just applied


_Modified by BoostyTSi at 2:09 PM 7-21-2008_


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (builthatch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *builthatch* »_








ehh? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
i also remember two rail thin blondes creeping around with tall shoes and long string legs and no body shape.

The blondes were on my floor. Real classy gals








The asian girl is a BMW person. I forget her name.


----------



## kneel (Nov 26, 2006)

Models ...............all those girls look like the rejects of LOOKERS in Newark NJ. Horrible display of models.


----------



## gt02jettaz (May 8, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Wow....ummm after seeing what this thread produced I think I'll just go back to looking at the cars. They're much hotter than any of the "girls that were paid to wear skimpy clothing" (I don't want to call them models because I associate that words with women that actually look good)

Chris


----------



## J Fizz. (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (24v256)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24v256* »_more of this sexy beast










Ask and you shall receive...


----------



## J Fizz. (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (IamFizzle41)*

How about one of the OP and the APR girls...


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_modelmayhem is the biggest crock of **** and is the laughing stock of the industry. It lets any girl who can make a myspace page be a "real model".
Look dude, I'm glad your boyfriend thinks you can be a model and I'm also glad he took some sweet pics of you wearing a fur coat and a cowboy hat with his brand new D40 but that doesn't make you a model. It's a step above glamourshots.
And if you come back saying you are represented, tell me what firm it is and how much you pay them to do it because unless you weren't literally signed by someone and are being paid, you are "represented" by a BS agency who preys on girls who want to make it big.
(edit/) And I'm not trying to be a dick here, but I'm pretty adamant on calling a spade a spade.


truth ^^^
call a spade a spade it just is what is..
think i saw 3 hotties that woulda caught a butt munching or 2



_Modified by TTurboNegro at 10:45 PM 7-21-2008_


----------



## Dutchsider (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (UrSeRiOuS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UrSeRiOuS* »_TY from Iraq. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ha ha, FOB Spiecher. How is that base lately? They damn near had mall last time I was there


----------



## UrSeRiOuS (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Dutchsider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dutchsider* »_
Ha ha, FOB Spiecher. How is that base lately?
Oh it's nice. Pretty mellow since I been here. In the 120s. If we are lucky we can get a dust storm to come through. I recommend everyone take a nice little vacation here at some point in their lifetime.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (IamFizzle41)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IamFizzle41* »_How about one of the OP and the APR girls...










The one in the middle was my favorite. Some nerdy guy got a shot in with her while I was looking at an A4 APR had, and I turned and said "gotta love those 'creepy guy' shots"......she laughed. She looked so innocent. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









And senor Joey Russo cracks me up.


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (PBWB)*


----------



## carchrism5 (Mar 18, 2006)

this thread went from almost a decent idea to a downhill spiral. it is true the paid females at Waterfest were nothing special, while i am sure they may have been 2 or 3 girls there that were actually hot, i didnt see them. This thread just went to **** with superstar saying his gf is a "real" model. 
Not tryin to knock any girl tryin to be a model that was there, but this thread is essentially worthless, haha 
i vote someone starts a new one


----------



## squiggee2000 (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (PBWB)*

































sorry about the quality - dirty lenses and WB set fluorescent by some magical accident FTL

_Modified by squiggee2000 at 11:51 PM 7-21-2008_

_Modified by squiggee2000 at 11:56 PM 7-21-2008_


_Modified by squiggee2000 at 11:58 PM 7-21-2008_


----------



## Coogi (May 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (squiggee2000)*

ok show girls are supposed to look this way,but wassup with alot of the skanky bitches that were at the show with their boyfriends,if you guys dont mind to share and your girl was wearing less clothes than usual just share with us cause i saw some real crazy **** this past weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dreizehn (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: (footose_reloaded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *footose_reloaded* »_ And they actually can hold conversations! At least thats what we found out at dinner!

OMG someone wet their pants because they had a conversation with a woman!


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_
The blondes were on my floor. Real classy gals








The asian girl is a BMW person. I forget her name.

I actually kind of know the asian girl. Her real name is melissa. and this is what she looks like now...










_Modified by 92g60gti at 7:03 PM 7-21-2008_


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*









but... he has no mustache!


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (carchrism5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carchrism5* »_This thread just went to **** with superstar saying his gf is a "real" model. 

Superstar, I like that one! 
You can call me The Chad.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Coogi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Coogi* »_ok show girls are supposed to look this way,but wassup with alot of the skanky bitches that were at the show with their boyfriends,if you guys dont mind to share and your girl was wearing less clothes than usual just share with us cause i saw some real crazy **** this past weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

to be fair it was 100+ degrees outside. i can't say i was complaining


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (turbo7387)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo7387* »_
to be fair it was 100+ degrees outside. i can't say i was complaining









x2.


----------



## BkzTim88 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (One Gray GLI)*

Here are some i already edited ... i have .,. SOOOOOOO many more 









































































Im lucky to get some pix with them and my car = ]


----------



## Durbo20vT (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (squiggee2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *squiggee2000* »_
































sorry about the quality - dirty lenses and WB set fluorescent by some magical accident FTL

dont remember seeing her... looks like one of top 3 there imo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BkzTim88 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Durbo20vT)*

I didnt post these up 
































































































My buddy from the pictures tall guy got the candid shots lol


----------



## antwon8976 (May 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (IamFizzle41)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IamFizzle41* »_How about one of the OP and the APR girls...










THe one in the middle me and my pals saw up her skirt the wind blew it up she was on a golf cart telling us to come to club abyss haha. She was hot.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

















Throw the jew down the well


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Durbo20vT)*

Its funny, 97% of the guys at the show were overweight zeros. But 75% of the guys in this thread think that they are too dam sexy to phuck all but the 2 or 3 hottest chicks (ohh I bet that 3rd girl feels lucky to have made it into that elite grouping). I'm sorry, but most girls dont get all wet'n juicy for guys that are 40 pounds overweight and going to community college for welding. 
Let be real. You saw a girl in a crowd of 5 thousand people and you still remember her a few days later? Not only do I guarantee that you would phuck her. But I bet you would fork over a weeks pay to have her squeeze your nipples so you can make comezizes in your little undies.
That said, I'm a 6 on a good day and could stand to lose 25 pounds. I saw maybe 10 girls there all day that I would refuse. 


_Modified by Mabe at 8:57 PM 7-21-2008_


----------



## Dreizehn (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mabe* »_Its funny, 97% of the guys at the show were overweight zeros. But 75% of the guys in this thread think that they are too dam sexy to phuck all but the 2 or 3 hottest chicks (ohh I bet that 3rd girl feels lucky to have made it into that elite grouping). I'm sorry, but most girls dont get all wet'n juicy for guys that are 40 pounds overweight and going to community college for welding. 
Let be real. You saw a girl in a crowd of 5 thousand people and you still remember her a few days later? Not only do I guarantee that you would phuck her. But I bet you would fork over a weeks pay to have her squeeze your nipples and have you can make comezizes in your little undies.
That said, I'm a 6 on a good day and could stand to lose 25 pounds. I saw maybe 10 girls there all day that I would refuse. 


Some of us aren't bashing and some of us actually work-out for things other than women...like being healthy and being powerful.








But you're right...the slobs that are dissin' need to put it on hold.


----------



## rabbitgti83 (Mar 8, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Mabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mabe* »_Its funny, 97% of the guys at the show were overweight zeros. But 75% of the guys in this thread think that they are too dam sexy to phuck all but the 2 or 3 hottest chicks (ohh I bet that 3rd girl feels lucky to have made it into that elite grouping). I'm sorry, but most girls dont get all wet'n juicy for guys that are 40 pounds overweight and going to community college for welding. 
Let be real. You saw a girl in a crowd of 5 thousand people and you still remember her a few days later? Not only do I guarantee that you would phuck her. But I bet you would fork over a weeks pay to have her squeeze your nipples and have you can make comezizes in your little undies.
That said, I'm a 6 on a good day and could stand to lose 25 pounds. I saw maybe 10 girls there all day that I would refuse. 

*ZING* 
best paragraph i have read on here in awhile


----------



## Coogi (May 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (turbo7387)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo7387* »_
to be fair it was 100+ degrees outside. i can't say i was complaining










me either but damn i almost saw a few Camel Toes in the flesh







and i bet them dudes are in love lol
Like Im not the best lookin guy in the world but some guy was there with his girl she was wearing almost nothing,i looked at her she looked back dude saw me lookin and he looked at me stupid like why is this guy lookin at my girl?i shouldve told him I aint the only one lookin lol


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Mabe)*

The best thing anyone has said on this thread! Its a CAR show, not a GIRL show..if u guys wanted to see girls i suggest the nearest strip club or Hooters in Jersey!


----------



## antwon8976 (May 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Dreizehn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dreizehn* »_

Some of us aren't bashing and some of us actually work-out for things other than women...like being healthy and being powerful.








But you're right...the slobs that are dissin' need to put it on hold.










Haha...for the record,i hit da gym


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (antwon8976)*

i do 12oz curls


----------



## antwon8976 (May 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MikeSc0tt)*

haha nice


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Coogi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Coogi* »_
Like Im not the best lookin guy in the world but some guy was there with his girl she was wearing almost nothing,i looked at her she looked back dude saw me lookin and he looked at me stupid like why is this guy lookin at my girl?i shouldve told him I aint the only one lookin lol

The only time that guy is allowed to give you a look is if your standing infront of them and making a motion like your about to throw a pair of dice down the craps table. 


_Modified by Mabe at 8:50 PM 7-21-2008_


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Mabe)*

hahaha


----------



## ChellyVR6 (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mabe* »_Its funny, 97% of the guys at the show were overweight zeros. But 75% of the guys in this thread think that they are too dam sexy to phuck all but the 2 or 3 hottest chicks (ohh I bet that 3rd girl feels lucky to have made it into that elite grouping). I'm sorry, but most girls dont get all wet'n juicy for guys that are 40 pounds overweight and going to community college for welding. 
Let be real. You saw a girl in a crowd of 5 thousand people and you still remember her a few days later? Not only do I guarantee that you would phuck her. But I bet you would fork over a weeks pay to have her squeeze your nipples and have you can make comezizes in your little undies.
That said, I'm a 6 on a good day and could stand to lose 25 pounds. I saw maybe 10 girls there all day that I would refuse. 

I'm a chick and I couldnt have said it better myself. Its hilarious how "elite" people become when they are hiding behind a computer screen. I may not have been as "fully clothed" as usual (although I was tastefully clothed) But in case you didnt notice, it was 100+ degrees and we were on asphalt all day. I left my turtleneck at home... and it sure as heck wasnt because I wanted to flaunt anything. I just wanted to go to the show, enjoy the cars and the company, stay as cool as possible, and get a little tan. (ok, a little sunburn!)


----------



## jettafock (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ChellyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChellyVR6* »_
I'm a chick and I couldnt have said it better myself. Its hilarious how "elite" people become when they are hiding behind a computer screen. I may not have been as "fully clothed" as usual (although I was tastefully clothed) But in case you didnt notice, it was 100+ degrees and we were on asphalt all day. I left my turtleneck at home... and it sure as heck wasnt because I wanted to flaunt anything. I just wanted to go to the show, enjoy the cars and the company, stay as cool as possible, and get a little tan. (ok, a little sunburn!)

Well show your pic so we can rate you too.


----------



## Coogi (May 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mabe* »_
The only time that guy is allowed to give you a look is if your standing infront of them and making a motion like your about to throw a pair of dice down the craps table. 

_Modified by Mabe at 8:50 PM 7-21-2008_


LMAO i wasnt even looking like that,i looked at her i said to myself "damn why would he let her come out like that" she must've read my mind and looked at me LOL


----------



## der ceej (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (jettafock)*


----------



## Coogi (May 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbin4eva)*

thats underwear,but i love her for that lol


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jettafock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettafock* »_
Well show your pic so we can rate you too.









Thats the icing on the cake right there


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ChellyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChellyVR6* »_
I may not have been as "fully clothed" as usual (although I was tastefully clothed) But in case you didnt notice, it was 100+ degrees and we were on asphalt all day. I left my turtleneck at home... and it sure as heck wasnt because I wanted to flaunt anything. I just wanted to go to the show, enjoy the cars and the company, stay as cool as possible, and get a little tan. (ok, a little sunburn!)

Yah, you keep telling your father that.


----------



## 98a4 (Sep 17, 2003)

This thread sucks.


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mabe)*

lol people on here have too much to say...who cares...if the girls posted up in this thread arent up to ur elite standards then dont post anything. Now i know its the vortex so obviously everyone will do/say what they want behind there computer screens....but i mean stop being so judgemental of people, damn.


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: (98a4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98a4* »_This thread sucks.

Half a page with no pictures and you went soft already?


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (Mabe)*

i came into this threading looking for candid pictures of females, but instead i got 7 pages of dudes talking


----------



## stealthyone (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: (eggman95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eggman95* »_i came into this threading looking for candid pictures of females, but instead i got 7 pages of dudes talking









sucks huh


----------



## J Fizz. (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (eggman95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eggman95* »_i came into this threading looking for candid pictures of females, but instead i got 7 pages of dudes talking









It's pretty bad...
my friend got alot but I'm not going to be the one to post them...


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (Mabe)*

I was snapping pix of any girl i saw, if its ur gf....dont be gay and get mad u got goodlookin gfs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...or if u do get mad, idc Lets fight















Or if one of the girls i post up is on here....How you doin


----------



## 98a4 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (Mabe)*

Get over yourself.
Nothing in this thread got me half close to getting up
BTW: I'm 145lbs, not overweight....


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: (98a4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98a4* »_Get over yourself.
Nothing in this thread got me half close to getting up
BTW: I'm 145lbs, not overweight....

Why are you trolling Vortex trying to get hard?


----------



## ChellyVR6 (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mabe* »_
Yah, you keep telling your father that. 

You are either really quick to jump to defesnes, or you misunderstood my post. I was giving you a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , I started with "I coulnt have said it better myself". And you respond with this? Gee, thanks


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ChellyVR6)*

Has no one really mentioned how unbelievably creepy it is of guys who secretly take pics of girls from afar?


----------



## 98a4 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (Mabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mabe* »_
Why are you trolling Vortex trying to get hard? 

Who said I was. I said this thread sucks, I dont get on vortex, let alone a Waterfest thread to discuss the different rankings of modeling and networking. I could care less, and there you are bitching about 97% of blah are level 1 blah. Just ****. 
Not every guy is a prev. Much as you seem to beleive it, were you touched as a child or something? Are you a lesbian? Do you hate the ****? 
I made a post completely unrelated to you and I get attacked? Same as the girl above me. Just calm down, not all of us are trying to be *******s. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 98a4 at 5:26 AM 7-22-2008_


----------



## UrSeRiOuS (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeSc0tt* »_
Or if one of the girls i post up is on here....How you doin


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_Has no one really mentioned how unbelievably creepy it is of guys who secretly take pics of girls from afar?

Yeah....that is why u can tell in some of the pix i posted how close i was to most, and some looking right at me...i do not care http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Although for a few i had a camoflauge jumpsuite on, no1 saw me then..Mega Creeepster


----------



## buns (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MikeSc0tt)*

i saw guys take pics of me laying with my boyfriend on the hammock.
creepers. haha
i just loled


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (buns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buns* »_i saw guys take pics of me laying with my boyfriend on the hammock.
creepers. haha
i just loled 

i couldnt zoom that far


----------



## JettaBoy3 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (squiggee2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *squiggee2000* »_
































sorry about the quality - dirty lenses and WB set fluorescent by some magical accident FTL
]
 
i spy cankles...ewwww http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Ginsta_Pimpsta (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JettaBoy3)*









Is that Amy Winehouse???


----------



## buns (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MikeSc0tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeSc0tt* »_
i couldnt zoom that far
















oh god. hahahahahaha


----------



## !millertime (May 19, 2006)

there's some real ****in creeps in this thread...


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: (98a4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98a4* »_
Who said I was. I said this thread sucks, I dont get on vortex, let alone a Waterfest thread to discuss the different rankings of modeling and networking. I could care less, and there you are bitching about 97% of blah are level 1 blah. Just ****. 
Not every guy is a prev. Much as you seem to believe it, were you touched as a child or something? Are you a lesbian? Do you hate the ****? 
I made a post completely unrelated to you and I get attacked? Same as the girl above me. Just calm down, not all of us are trying to be *******s. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by 98a4 at 10:04 PM 7-21-2008_

Every guy is a perv. Not every guy is going to drag a girl into an alley, but every guy is a perv...sorry. I'm not a lesbian and I'm not sure if **** means boy parts or girl parts so I'll leave that one alone. 
I find it hilarious that every year there are a bunch of guy snapping pics of peoples girlfriends at these shows. Then they post the pictures on here, all the guys look at the pictures, pinch their helmets and then pick apart every single flaw these girls have. Even when the worst girl in the thread is a 7. Its just like junior high. No matter how much you thought the girl was cute, you just cant bring yourself to admit that she's hot and you want her. 
I apologize for getting on your case. If your reading this thread, I can assume your here for one of three reasons. 
1) One your a guy looking to see pictures of half naked girls.
2) Your hoping that someone posted a shot of your girl so you can go "Thats my girl!" and either take the props from everyone or pretend to be angry because your girl is both angry and sitting next to you. 
3) Your a girl looking at other girls cloths and hair and stuff...like a recon mission to see what guys at the show liked.


----------



## Dutchsider (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (Mabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mabe* »_I apologize for getting on your case. If your reading this thread, I can assume your here for one of three reasons. 
1) One your a guy looking to see pictures of half naked girls.
2) Your hoping that someone posted a shot of your girl so you can go "Thats my girl!" and either take the props from everyone or pretend to be angry because your girl is both angry and sitting next to you. 
3) Your a girl looking at other girls cloths and hair and stuff...like a recon mission to see what guys at the show liked. 

At this point, I'm here for reason 1 and to read your responces


----------



## Coogi (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (Dutchsider)*

any pics of that girl on saturday that had a tattoo by her crotch,yea i saw it


----------



## 0oo0Tuning (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Ginsta_Pimpsta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ginsta_Pimpsta* »_








Is that Amy Winehouse??? 

NO NO NO NO


----------



## BoostyTSi (May 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Durbo20vT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Durbo20vT* »_
dont remember seeing her... looks like one of top 3 there imo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks! and FU to the kid that said i have cankles, i know i have big legs and you have no idea how swollen your feet get when your wearing ****-shoes for 6 hours on asphalt 2 days in a row. besides, i think i look decent in those considering how crappy felt in that weather! and compared to how i looked a year ago 20 lbs heavier i am very proud! let me see a picture so i can tell you how perfect your body is!


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostyTSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostyTSi* »_thanks! and FU to the kid that said i have cankles, i know i have big legs and you have no idea how swollen your feet get when your wearing ****-shoes for 6 hours on asphalt 2 days in a row. besides, i think i look decent in those considering how crappy felt in that weather! and compared to how i looked a year ago 20 lbs heavier i am very proud! let me see a picture so i can tell you how perfect your body is!















not stick thin legs = http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Coogi (May 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (RafCarre12)*

Yo Gonz you really pissed her off LOL,she's cute didnt know she was on the forum,and its ok to be thick,those skinny chicks just look sick to me like they got something










_Modified by Coogi at 8:12 PM 7-21-2008_


----------



## 81rabbit (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (BoostyTSi)*

im confused? wheres the pics of BoostyTSI?


----------



## German Toys (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Coogi)*

haha, this thread is turning around http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BACKYARDKUSTOMZ 84 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (German Toys)*

sick idea wonder who thought of it


----------



## Chris Mac (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mabe* »_
Every guy is a perv. Not every guy is going to drag a girl into an alley, but every guy is a perv...sorry. I'm not a lesbian and I'm not sure if **** means boy parts or girl parts so I'll leave that one alone. 
I find it hilarious that every year there are a bunch of guy snapping pics of peoples girlfriends at these shows. Then they post the pictures on here, all the guys look at the pictures, pinch their helmets and then pick apart every single flaw these girls have. Even when the worst girl in the thread is a 7. Its just like junior high. No matter how much you thought the girl was cute, you just cant bring yourself to admit that she's hot and you want her. 
I apologize for getting on your case. If your reading this thread, I can assume your here for one of three reasons. 
1) One your a guy looking to see pictures of half naked girls.
2) Your hoping that someone posted a shot of your girl so you can go "Thats my girl!" and either take the props from everyone or pretend to be angry because your girl is both angry and sitting next to you. 
3) Your a girl looking at other girls cloths and hair and stuff...like a recon mission to see what guys at the show liked. 

OR
4) your girl was at the show with you and was lurking this thread earlier and told you to read it cause it was hilarious.


----------



## Meatstick62 (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbin4eva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbin4eva* »_









hehe, I saw this one while I was autocrossing. Mirrored lense on my helmet FTW.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_








 didn't go to the show, but you had to post in here eh?


----------



## sk8element (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (0oo0Tuning)*

thank god i was affiliated with the Unitronic booth, cuz i got to watch those girls alllll weekend and we kept them wet by shooting them with water guns







plus i was able to tag along with their photographer and take pics of them on every car they posed on it was great! here are a few of the hundreds i took haha


















































one of the pics i had with them
























































































Random other girls:








































anyway, french canadian girls are HOT. and keep a look out they'll be at H2O too! 


_Modified by sk8element at 11:35 PM 7-21-2008_


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostyTSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostyTSi* »_
thanks! and FU to the kid that said i have cankles, i know i have big legs and you have no idea how swollen your feet get when your wearing ****-shoes for 6 hours on asphalt 2 days in a row. besides, i think i look decent in those considering how crappy felt in that weather! and compared to how i looked a year ago 20 lbs heavier i am very proud! let me see a picture so i can tell you how perfect your body is!

You just made my night!! Your hot...my advice would be to never read these threads again.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Mabe)*

bet you anything the next post is about someone stomach


----------



## danecoacci (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sk8element)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sk8element* »_









girls that suck in their stomachs http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


_Modified by danecoacci at 8:49 PM 7-21-2008_


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (RafCarre12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafCarre12* »_bet you anything the next post is about someone stomach

mindreader much?


----------



## danecoacci (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (One Gray GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *One Gray GLI* »_
mindreader much?

everyone is thinking the same


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (One Gray GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *One Gray GLI* »_
mindreader much?

nah, dude just sucks at the internetz.








to be on topic, there is something to be said about half naked girls that barely speak english. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Durbo20vT (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostyTSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostyTSi* »_
thanks! and FU to the kid that said i have cankles, i know i have big legs and you have no idea how swollen your feet get when your wearing ****-shoes for 6 hours on asphalt 2 days in a row. besides, i think i look decent in those considering how crappy felt in that weather! and compared to how i looked a year ago 20 lbs heavier i am very proud! let me see a picture so i can tell you how perfect your body is!

oh snap thats you? haha cool.
vortex even has female haters... cause everyone shoots for the bottom of the barrel










_Modified by Durbo20vT at 12:19 AM 7-22-2008_


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostyTSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostyTSi* »_
thanks! and FU to the kid that said i have cankles, i know i have big legs and you have no idea how swollen your feet get when your wearing ****-shoes for 6 hours on asphalt 2 days in a row. besides, i think i look decent in those considering how crappy felt in that weather! and compared to how i looked a year ago 20 lbs heavier i am very proud! let me see a picture so i can tell you how perfect your body is!

u dont have cankles..i think u look pretty damn good...he sed u have cankles cuz he wouldnt know what to do with u http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
ps...i would


----------



## CtGTi77 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Durbo20vT)*

WOW!! This thread makes me happy that my wife dresses conservatively.
I understand that at a show like this there are always going to be a handful of sexually-frustrated meat-head frat-boys taking pics of the models, but taking pics of people's wives and girlfriends to exploit on the internet is pretty f*&ked up http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I bet your mothers are proud


----------



## sk8element (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (CtGTi77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CtGTi77* »_taking pics of people's wives and girlfriends to exploit on the internet is pretty f*&ked up http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I bet your mothers are proud










hahahaha shut up you know if you weren't worried about your wife catching you, that you would be taking pictures too, or at least looking at all of them at the show


----------



## sk8element (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (danecoacci)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danecoacci* »_ 
girls that suck in their stomachs http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









i guarantee you she wasnt sucking in her stomach, simply b/c she didnt need to. i saw her all day both days and she was skinny as a stick. just saying.


----------



## RzinDubs (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (sk8element)*

This thread delivers.
Bootsy, you look nice.
I find it ironic that people want to see pictures of girls at a VW sausage fest show.


----------



## mk2vrdrvr (May 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (RzinDubs)*









Now do I not only want that car.....I want to be it


----------



## i_eat_staples (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (squiggee2000)*

cute + great legs that would break you in half = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *squiggee2000* »_


----------



## Patty Cake Man (Dec 13, 2007)

that blonde that doesnt really have tits really makes up for it with that ass. it caught me off guard


----------



## 1point9turbo (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (IamFizzle41)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IamFizzle41* »_How about one of the OP and the APR girls...










mr. burns haircut FTW!


----------



## Dan McBoost (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Meatstick62)*

Meatstick62, I brought her way out there to show you guys some love








I'm glad you enjoyed.


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Dan McBoost)*

I like being in threads that get locked


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeSc0tt* »_I was snapping pix of any girl i saw 

That was totally my plan but......forgot to charge the camera the night before and it crapped out like 20 pics into the event. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to me for being such a bonehead. I managed to get a few and will hopefully post them up later.








to all those posting pics and not rants.


----------



## VicDub (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Girls of Waterfest (Bubba Jasinski)*

wow theres alot of contrevesy, just to see some hot girls at a car show that was 100 degrees outside...if you dont like it, DONT LOOK...and if your a chick and your'e offended that your pictured here, PUT MORE CLOTHES ON NEXT TIME!!!...and stop asking for it, damn...


_Modified by VicDub at 5:58 AM 7-22-2008_


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Girls of Waterfest (VicDub)*

Wowzer....We have a bunch of sea-donkeys in the VW/Audi community.


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*

My wife just saw this thread and was like "They aren't Jersey Trash because trash at least gets picked up."

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHABAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHABAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHABAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHABAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHABAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHABAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHABAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHABAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## latinWolf (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Girls of Waterfest (Bubba Jasinski)*

What a douche move to put up pics of random girls at the show, i can understand the vendor models because that's why they are getting paid for. Snapping all ass shot's of fellow vdub owners just show how immature some the clowns on here are, total disrespect one sure way to get your **** cracked by some girls bf or husband.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Girls of Waterfest (latinWolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *latinWolf* »_What a douche move to put up pics of random girls at the show, i can understand the vendor models because that's why they are getting paid for. Snapping all ass shot's of fellow vdub owners just show how immature some the clowns on here are, total disrespect one sure way to get your **** cracked by some girls bf or husband.


Gheyyest comment of the millenium. 
I like when people take pictures of my girl...its an ego thing.

Ps. Girls like it too....trust me


----------



## latinWolf (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Girls of Waterfest (a3slvrchrgd)*

I guess you were holding his dills when he was snapping the pics.......







. Damn im i that old that being a pervert is cool now.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Girls of Waterfest (latinWolf)*

yup bubba....39 means you grew up back in the "respectful" era. Not us. Girls like it like this now.


----------



## 02VWGTIVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*

i think the funniest thing is that people make fun of all the guidos at club abyss and all the blowout hair, and then you have all the emo/gangsta/white boy crowd at wf takin pictures of girls. man up and try to talk to one of them. no class people takin pictures of girls. have some respect you tools. cant pick up girls so gotta take pictures of them. just like all the rest of the geeks


----------



## !millertime (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Girls of Waterfest (VicDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VicDub* »_wow theres alot of contrevesy, just to see some hot girls at a car show that was 100 degrees outside...if you dont like it, DONT LOOK...and if your a chick and your'e offended that your pictured here, PUT MORE CLOTHES ON NEXT TIME!!!...and stop asking for it, damn...and with that, here we go...


way to take pics of normal girls bending over without them knowing. real classy, dude.


----------



## vagwhpt (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Girls of Waterfest (!millertime)*

get a mk1 and the bitches will come to you.....


----------



## chelly (May 10, 2007)

since when has car shows become about girls???????
pretty soon VW shows will start looking like JDM shows with sleezy girls all over cars and stuff


----------



## ChellyVR6 (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: (chelly)*

Chelly, your name tripped me up for a sec! I was like, I didnt write that!


----------



## chelly (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (ChellyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChellyVR6* »_Chelly, your name tripped me up for a sec! I was like, I didnt write that!









right now i like oh damn there's another chelly on here


----------



## !millertime (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (chelly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chelly* »_
pretty soon VW shows will start looking like JDM shows with sleezy girls all over cars and stuff

I'd bet money you've never been to a 'JDM' show.


----------



## chelly (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (!millertime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *!millertime* »_
I'd bet money you've never been to a 'JDM' show.

Well if u wanna lose some cash u can make a bet, I can use a new mod on my truck on my truck


----------



## BkzTim88 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (chelly)*

YOu know most the girls at the show models or not would pose for you if you asked nicely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Deuce34 (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: (Dreizehn)*









note guy in background in whiteshirt taking pic, wait till i get that one posted up










_Modified by Deuce34 at 3:36 PM 7-22-2008_


----------



## !millertime (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (chelly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chelly* »_
Well if u wanna lose some cash u can make a bet, I can use a new mod on my truck on my truck

flatter me...
what shows?


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (!millertime)*

Can everyone just smack talk in another thread or via PM?
Lets just post pictures of girls in this thread. That's all we really want to see here. Right?


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

hmm....i spy me. haha so creepy


----------



## 81rabbit (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_Can everyone just smack talk in another thread or via PM?
Lets just post pictures of girls in this thread. That's all we really want to see here. Right?

he said it in a nutshell


----------



## AWDream (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostyTSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostyTSi* »_
thanks! and FU to the kid that said i have cankles, i know i have big legs and you have no idea how swollen your feet get when your wearing ****-shoes for 6 hours on asphalt 2 days in a row. besides, i think i look decent in those considering how crappy felt in that weather! and compared to how i looked a year ago 20 lbs heavier i am very proud! let me see a picture so i can tell you how perfect your body is!

hey, do you do nudes or fetish work? i'd like to hire you for my new set.


----------



## NastyJettaNza (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostyTSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostyTSi* »_
thanks! and FU to the kid that said i have cankles, i know i have big legs and you have no idea how swollen your feet get when your wearing ****-shoes for 6 hours on asphalt 2 days in a row. besides, i think i look decent in those considering how crappy felt in that weather! and compared to how i looked a year ago 20 lbs heavier i am very proud! let me see a picture so i can tell you how perfect your body is!

I appreciated your figure plus i think you were one of a few i saw all day never lose the big smile. You looked like you havin fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (NastyJettaNza)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NastyJettaNza* »_
I appreciated your figure plus i think you were one of a few i saw all day never lose the big smile. You looked like you havin fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Werd...I'd hit it!


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (flatblackcorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flatblackcorrado* »_here ya go









Was she a booth girl? I really like a company that can go against the trend and have a nice classy girl there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Much rather see this!


----------



## Dreizehn (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_
Was she a booth girl? I really like a company that can go against the trend and have a nice classy girl there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Much rather see this!


LOL @ Classy. 
This comes up in GOWF threads every year. What if that chick is dumb as rocks? Clothes won't make a difference.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Dreizehn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dreizehn* »_LOL @ Classy. 
This comes up in GOWF threads every year. What if that chick is dumb as rocks? Clothes won't make a difference.









You fail to realize that a healthy number of the critics were not close enough to their computers to garner up the courage to actually speak to a girl to find out if she is smart or not.


----------



## NastyJettaNza (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafCarre12* »_
You fail to realize that a healthy number of the critics were not close enough to their computers to garner up the courage to actually speak to a girl to find out if she is smart or not.

So you saying I should bring my laptop plus a spare and talk to the girl via mesaging right there? I look better on the internet anyways.


----------



## .:Dubs (May 29, 2007)

haha 9 pages..damb....


----------



## CuCo33 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (!millertime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *!millertime* »_
I'd bet money you've never been to a 'JDM' show.

I'll take that bet and raise you your car that not only did chelly do JDM shows, she worked at them


----------



## CuCo33 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (!millertime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *!millertime* »_
flatter me...
what shows?

Let's just say a big group of friends she knows (and the ones I know) are JDM boys








so... how much did chelly win? and can I get my 10% finders fee?


----------



## !millertime (May 19, 2006)

ha!
she may have worked IMPORT shows, but JDM shows? hmm.
There IS quite the difference.
HIN != JDM show


----------



## CuCo33 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (!millertime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *!millertime* »_ha!
she may have worked IMPORT shows, but JDM shows? hmm.
There IS quite the difference.
HIN != JDM show

regardless... i could have sworn HIN had far sleazer girls, albeit with the few hotties. not all of em could be bad


----------



## pop and lock (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Girls of Waterfest (vagwhpt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagwhpt* »_get a mk1 and the bitches will come to you.....

















Lol playa


----------



## vagwhpt (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Girls of Waterfest (pop&lock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pop&lock* »_
Lol playa









I do what I can.....








page ten owned!!!!


----------



## AudiKid66 (Jun 3, 2007)

unitronics girls had good bodys but faces wereeee yack..blonde was decent.. asses were nice...nothing really to brag about tho...i personally think the girl we had in our booth was one of the cutest







(falken booth) and the nitto tire girls were really cool i was chillin with them for some of the day


----------



## UrSeRiOuS (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Girls of Waterfest (vagwhpt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagwhpt* »_

page ten owned!!!!
without a pic? hardly


----------



## vagwhpt (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Girls of Waterfest (UrSeRiOuS)*

you haven't seen the picture yet?


----------



## chelly (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (CuCo33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CuCo33* »_
Let's just say a big group of friends she knows (and the ones I know) are JDM boys








so... how much did chelly win? and can I get my 10% finders fee?









the treg can use a set of coils


----------



## UrSeRiOuS (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Girls of Waterfest (vagwhpt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagwhpt* »_ you haven't seen the picture yet?








the one that ended the last page yes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Those sunglasses ftw. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vagwhpt (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Girls of Waterfest (UrSeRiOuS)*









i just didn't want to be a huge whore...


----------



## NastyJettaNza (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: Girls of Waterfest (vagwhpt)*


----------



## Matty 20VT (Jun 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

^ laugh:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

you all suck. get lives. kill this thread, it's the same redundant crap that gets posted EVERY year after waterfest.
step one - yo, dawgz...lets look at girls on the internet that aren't even semi interested in me so i can getz my drool on yo.
step two - mediocre, at best, girls are posted. which ensues in retarded dick jokes and banter between those that actually have morals, and those that have a VERY good relationship with their hands alone in their beds at night.
step three - some super creep says "yo, dawgz...but what about the REELZ girls yo? like girlfriends and wives and sh--? i aint got one of my own, so i gotz to live vicariously though other peepos, na'mean?"
step four - some OTHER creep complies and posts pictures of respectable girls that are not there to have their pictures taken.
step four...mass suckage occurs, the thread gets blackholed and all the creeps go back to the mkIV forum to ask what type of rimzzz to get.
step five...shut up.

***yes, i have a girlfriend. yes, she's hot. so...repeat step five again.


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (Raek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Raek* »_***yes, i have a girlfriend. yes, she's hot. so...repeat step five again.

^^pics or gtfo


----------



## UrSeRiOuS (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Dr. Shakalu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Shakalu* »_
^^pics or gtfo


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (Raek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Raek* »_you all suck. get lives. kill this thread, it's the same redundant crap that gets posted EVERY year after waterfest.
step one - yo, dawgz...lets look at girls on the internet that aren't even semi interested in me so i can getz my drool on yo.
step two - mediocre, at best, girls are posted. which ensues in retarded dick jokes and banter between those that actually have morals, and those that have a VERY good relationship with their hands alone in their beds at night.
step three - some super creep says "yo, dawgz...but what about the REELZ girls yo? like girlfriends and wives and sh--? i aint got one of my own, so i gotz to live vicariously though other peepos, na'mean?"
step four - some OTHER creep complies and posts pictures of respectable girls that are not there to have their pictures taken.
step four...mass suckage occurs, the thread gets blackholed and all the creeps go back to the mkIV forum to ask what type of rimzzz to get.
step five...shut up.

***yes, i have a girlfriend. yes, she's hot. so...repeat step five again.

why are these pics in your flickr account?
























is your gf a dude???


----------



## UrSeRiOuS (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Dr. Shakalu)*

wtf?







Why'd you just ruin this thread?


_Modified by UrSeRiOuS at 7:23 PM 7-22-2008_


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (Dr. Shakalu)*

tons of win here:


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (UrSeRiOuS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UrSeRiOuS* »_wtf?







Why'd you just ruin this thread?

hey theyre raeks pics not mine!


----------



## UrSeRiOuS (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Dr. Shakalu)*

I know, but why make it more then it had to be. He is a tool. Two "step fours" and he reads all the way to page 10 to say how much the thread sucks.


----------



## Syonara_G60Style (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (Dr. Shakalu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Shakalu* »_
hey theyre raeks pics not mine!

They are pics he posted in the photography forum of the NYC gay pride parade....and I've seen pics hes posted of his gf, she is hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: (Raek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Raek* »_
***yes, i have a girlfriend. yes, she's hot. so...repeat step five again.


I bet she's also 6'3" and has traps the size of my thigh.


----------



## CtGTi77 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (Dr. Shakalu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Shakalu* »_
why are these pics in your flickr account?......
is your gf a dude???


So, according to this logic, you have to love c0ck in order to support the gay community








Your mom really did one helluva job raising a perfect little gentleman







a peeping-tom and a homophobe.....that's quite the combo


----------



## Matty 20VT (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (CtGTi77)*

I'm lost


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (Matty 20VT)*

can never have a fun thread without the jackoffs to come in here and ruin things with there bitching and moaning...Vortex http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## GoodTimesGone (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeSc0tt* »_can never have a fun thread without the jackoffs to come in here and ruin things with there bitching and moaning...Vortex http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

agreed, most people take things way too serious here.


----------



## buns (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (GoodTimesGone)*

i wont lie
i come in here to see if there are any pictures of me
and if there is and its an okay one
i may quote it and say "hey thats me"
its flattering
just like people get flattered when you take a picture of their car.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: (Mabe)*

edit. for moar comebackzzz, dawgz.


_Modified by Raek at 8:50 PM 7-22-2008_


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: (Mabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mabe* »_

I bet she's also 6'3" and has traps the size of my thigh. 

that would make me your dad, buddy








and if you fools had the brain power to go through my flickr, maybe you could've expended the .00002% more energy to actually go to the section that had my girlfriend in it.
or, are you too exhausted from jerking off to internetz pictures to click anymore?
love ya, shakulu...those pics are from the parade that ended at your place in jersey...you don't remember?


----------



## 2002_Turbo (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (Raek)*

i love boobies. so much.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (2002_Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002_Turbo* »_i love boobies. so much. 

True. And boostytsi is hot.


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: (PBWB)*

i know i'm going to get yelled at by several members but this thread is full of bitchin' and moaning.
bill


----------

